
Show HN: Potato Pirates – learn coding without computers - adityabatura
http://www.potatopirates.game
======
adityabatura
Potato Pirates is a swashbuckling card game that envelopes 10 hours of
programming in 30 minutes - all without any computers. Raising close to $200K
on Kickstarter with 48 hours to go!

